# HESTRA SAMPLE SALE



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

I thought I'd pass this along to all of you as this is an amazing opportunity to get some of the best gloves on the planet - IMO
Based in Golden, Hestra USA distributes ski, lifestyle, and work gloves that are top notch. Check em out at HESTRAUSA.COM​ 
HESTRA GLOVES SAMPLE SALE​ 
Prices start at $10​ 
April 24 11am – 7pm
April 25 11am – 7pm
April 26 10am – 5pm​ 

17301 W. Colfax Avenue, Suite 412Golden, CO 80401​


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*reminder*

Just a reminder for those of you who will be in need of gloves for next ski / snowboard / gaper season. The sale starts tomorrow and goes through Saturday. I'd hate to see a post next Fall entitled "Need Cheap Gloves".....

They also have plenty of lifestyle and work gloves too. Head on up and check em out if you can.


----------

